# Unable to initialize requested video mode (vga=0x318) [SOLVE

## low

I get the error:

```
unable to initialize requested video mode (vga=0x318)

error: can't locate valid adapter for mode
```

whenever i try to boot both the zen-kernel and the gentoo-sources kernel. only thing i changed was to enable kernel mode setting but then i recompiled the kernel without it after chrooting into my install with system rescue cd. however, it still does not let me boot. I tried removing the vga= at the end of the grub script also. 

i have an intel gma 945 using zen-kernel and grub2 so i can boot from ext4. i also recently updated my =sys-boot/grub2-9999 svn ebuild too.Last edited by low on Tue Mar 31, 2009 4:27 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## low

nevermind, fixed by doing the grub fix in the stickied post

----------

